# Flow Mag Turbo levo review



## boogsie (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting review from the guys at Flow Mountain Bike on ebikes and the Turbo Levo.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

boogsie said:


> Interesting review from the guys at Flow Mountain Bike on ebikes and the Turbo Levo.


Very well done review from down under.

Interesting comments about e-bike trail damage/trail wear. Not exactly what I've witnessed at Specialized's proving ground. Practice may not follow principle.


----------

